# Mac Mail spinning wheel-won't get mail



## kimmull (Apr 4, 2009)

I have 4 email addresses. Three come through the same server. The 4th comes through a different server. All have worked fine up until a few days ago, when the single address from the separate server started to give me problems.

For that address alone, mail constantly shows a spinning wheel and will only retrieve mail from March 13 and before. Anything past March 13th won't download. And I have to "Force Quit" mail when I shut down. I can send mail. And I know the mail I'm sending gets to the recipient, because I've tested it. I just can't get mail from this account for any date past March 13.

The Connection Doctor says everything is fine, "Connections are successful." I've been in constant contact with the server company. They said I have all my settings right (after I sent them snapshots of my settings), and they said something must be corrupted on my computer. 

I've thrown away mail preferences several times, rebuilt the account several times, changed various settings just to experiment, removed other suspect files from my User/Mail folder, including a file that was named, LSMMap.corrupt. I've restarted several times, I've rebuilt permissions and I've run DiskWarrior. No changes.

Strangely, every time I rebuild the account, Mail downloads the same small set of email messages over and over. The messages I manage to receive come from between the dates of March 5 and March 13. The March 5 cut-off date makes sense, since just prior to March 5, I had neglected to renew my domain name for that address. I renewed at that point, and immediately received email again, with no problems. Up until March 13, when I stopped receiving mail again through my Mac Mail client. But only through my Mac Mail client.

I can retrieve current mail from this address perfectly fine using web mail. Also, the server company has told me that they have used my settings and set up a Eudora mail account for that address and that worked just fine.

I've done some research in your forums and have found some people having some similar symptoms, such as the spinning wheel, but all the fixes that I've seen people suggest have not worked for me. 

I'm stumped. I read a message where someone wondered if a time stamp on one of their incoming messages messed up the Mail settings somehow. This peeked my interest, since my mail seems to be stopping at a certain date.

I've never seen anything like this. There must be a corruption somewhere and I must just be missing that corrupted file when I toss things. I don't want to toss too much and lose all my other messages from my other addresses, etc.

Please advise, if you can.

Thank you for taking the time.

Kim


----------



## edadams (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Kim
So in webmail the message that is next in line, date wise, to the last message that Apple Mail will download, does it have anything strange in it, attachments etc? I have seen this before and I had to track down the culprit in webmail, delete it then Apple mail would happily download the remaining messages. The fact that the other accounts are working just finds tells me its not your machine. You could also try another mail client to clear the bad email, like Entourage or Eudora like your hosting company did.
Ed


----------

